# RecipeDB - Biere de garde



## manticle (11/12/11)

Biere de garde  Ale - Bière de Garde  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes YEAST: 3725 Wyeast biere de garde (PC) (not in drop down menu)Grain bill also includes 300g of either dingemans biscuit or briess victory.Step mash:TEMP: 55/62/68/72/78 TIME: 5/10/40/10/10Brewing salts to suit your water but like most beers I just add a bit of calcium chloride and calcium sulphate in equal amounts toi mash and boil.Step mash is integral.No chilled with no adjustments.No need for sugar.Condition well - subtle belgian characteristics develop with age but's it's not in your face belgian.Finally - the recipe db calculates attenuation in a way that I don't understand. Real FG was around 1010 and that mash schedule (especially the 63/67 part) always results in good attenuation.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner    0.5 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.5 kg Weyermann Vienna       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 60mins)    20 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 20mins)    20 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 20mins)    10 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 0mins)    10 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 0mins)       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.069 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.022 (calc)   Bitterness 30.8 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 6.1%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 8 days


----------



## Fents (11/12/11)

top beer this one! manticle brought some to the swap this weekend and it was fantastic. really easy drinking.


----------



## neonmeate (11/12/11)

looks very nice. did it really stop at 1022?


----------



## Muscovy_333 (11/12/11)

Manticle, I have something similar in mind in the near future...I have some french Strisselspalt hops for some belgian/siaison styles.
Did you ferment your Biere de garde at higher temps like a saison?


----------



## manticle (11/12/11)

neonmeate said:


> looks very nice. did it really stop at 1022?



**** no. I have no idea how the recipe db aatempts to calculate attenuation but it's always way off. 1010 from memory. That mash schedule always gives a well attenuated beer.

@Muscovy - low ale temps (17-18) throughout with a raise for d-rest and to possibly push esters at the final moments. Not particularly estery this one (I was actually a bit surprised at how clean this yeast finished) so not sure if that's the low temps, the yeast or a combination.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (12/12/11)

Manticle, were you happy with your IBU's?
I was thinking i'd target mid 20's but don't know if it will suit this style.


----------



## manticle (12/12/11)

Biere de garde is one of those 'styles' that is really loose. Can be gold, straw, amber whatever, hoppy, less hoppy etc.

For me, the balance of this beer is right on - not overly bitter, restrained esters poking through, malty body, dry finish. I was surprised at how subtle the yeast is as I think I was expecting something more bang, bang belgian ma'am but can't say I'm disappointed with the end result.

My personal take is that the paler belgian styles carry a bit of hoppiness very well.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (12/12/11)

Thankya, I have just formulated, slight derivative of yours..IBU's at 28, substituted saaz for my sooper dooper Strisslespalt (tbc) see how she goes!


----------

